# Modifier 26 - trying to submit CPT code



## billybrandle1964 (Aug 1, 2011)

I am trying to submit CPT code 80048, 85025, 85380 with modifier 26 the carrier is stating procedure code in inconsisten with the modifier used or required modifier is missing. We have always used this modifier and it paid. Does anyone have any advice?
thanks billy


----------

